# Morritt's Grand



## judyjht (Jan 13, 2010)

We will be in unit #6401.  Does anyone know about WiFi in that building??  Anything else I need to know.  Do we need to bring anything special (coffee filters, etc)??


----------



## Caladezi (Jan 13, 2010)

Both Grand buildings are hard wired (not wireless).  You will need an eithernet cable, which you can borrow from the front desk, or a portable router to convert to wireless.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks so much.


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2010)

Judyjht, you are going to love the unit.  I think you have an end unit, which we had last year and loved it.  The kitchen is pretty well stocked, but I don't recall whether it had coffee filters (or a coffee pot) as we don't dring coffee.  There is a grocery store nearby that you can buy stuff if you need it.  Have you ever been to the island before?  You are somewhat isolated at the Grand at that end of the island.  If you plan to do other things besides the resort, you will need a rental car.  The only thing that I can think of that you must bring is sun tan lotion.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  Tim


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you own there or exchange?  How did you find out the unit number?  We have an RCI exchange there in April 2011.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 14, 2010)

It is an exchange thru RCI.  A TUGGER told me to email Brad @ 

BHuskey@grmgmt.com to request a top floor - so that is what I did.  He responded right away and I got a confirmation number.

Go for it!


----------



## janej (Jan 14, 2010)

Judith,

Thanks for the email.  We will be there in March.  How far in advance did you email the room request?

Jane


----------



## judyjht (Jan 14, 2010)

I did it in June 2009 for March 2010


----------



## Lou (Jan 14, 2010)

*DVD or VCR  players*

Do units at Morritts Grand have DVD or VCR players?


----------



## pawolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Judy,
There were coffee filters in our room when we were there over Christmas.

Lou,
There was a DVD player in our living room.  I don't think there was one in the master bedroom.

Paul


----------



## janej (Jan 14, 2010)

judyjht said:


> I did it in June 2009 for March 2010



Thanks.  I just emailed Brad and he responded already.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 14, 2010)

I made no requests and got a ground floor unit. I heard no noise from above. I was extremely happy being on the ground floor and would request it again in the future. The patio opens onto the beach only a couple hundred feet from the water. If you have any plans of making use of the BBQ grills on site, a ground floor unit would also be nice as you can save a walk around the building with your hands full to get to them.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 14, 2010)

I know, as much as I would like the 1st floor - we ALWAYS seem to have people that clomp around all day and night - so I like the top floor is possible!  We always refer to them as The Clompers.  Drives me nuts!!!  I must be getting old.  I am kind of worried about the internet issue though.  I would love to buy a portable wireless router (then return it when we get back - did I say that??)
Maybe the Ethernet cord (which we do have) will be enough.  I love being wireless though.  Hummmmm........what to do!


----------



## nerodog (Jan 16, 2010)

*yes .. there are coffee filters in the  kitchen cabs*

Yup... there are  coffee filters.. I had brought some from home but didnt need them.. well stocked kitchen with everything you need... !!!


----------



## lgreenspan (Jan 18, 2010)

Do they charge for internet?


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Last I heard they do charge for non-owners. If this is incorrect, I apologize.


----------



## Noni (Jan 19, 2010)

According to information from Morritt's via e-mail this week, there is no charge for Turtle Club members.  There is a charge for non-owners and non-Turtle Club members.  The no charge for TC members is for in room use only.


----------



## dag2 (Feb 4, 2010)

We just returned from a stay at the Grand.  Two bedroom Unit 7206.  This was our second stay, the last was in 2006.  I will submit a review in the near future.

The resort is beautiful, however, I have two complaints:

1)  They charge 8.75 USD per 24 hrs. for using the internet access from your unit.  Totally unreasonable.

2)  The electric surcharge is also unreasonable.  We used no air conditioning, no TV, and very few lights.  Our surcharge: 120.40 USD!

Suggest the Lighthouse Restaurant for food and wine.


----------



## judyjht (Feb 4, 2010)

Can you go to the lobby and use internet - free???
If we bring a wi-fi card (Sprint) do they work there??  Anyone know.
It would not have to be Sprint - could be Verizon or others too.

Can't wait for your review.  How was your weather?


----------



## dag2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Judy,

I doubt the wi-fi card is useable.  There is a business center with computers.  Useage is charged for the 1/2 hour or a full hour.  Rates for a 1/2hour range from .81 to 1.56 USD. Full hour rates range from 1.56 to 3.13.  I'm not sure why the rates vary.

Weather was super!


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 4, 2010)

dag2 said:


> We just returned from a stay at the Grand.  Two bedroom Unit 7206.  This was our second stay, the last was in 2006.  I will submit a review in the near future.
> 
> The resort is beautiful, however, I have two complaints:
> 
> ...



The $8.75 charge for in room internet is not at all unreasonable.  Have you stayed in any upscale hotels in the USA.  I usually pay approx $15.00/day for internet access as well as high fees for parking.  It's true that many of the low end motels offer free internet but this isn't exactly a low end island.  Secondly, the electric charge is not a surcharge.  It is the actual cost of the electric useage by the occupant of the unit during the week.  The meters are read at the start of your stay as well as the end of your stay.  If you had a problem with that you could have addressed it with the manager at the front desk when you checked out.  Did you?


----------



## dag2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Caladezi,

Your right on about the internet charge as a hotel guest, but not for a timeshare trade.  This internet and utility charge seems to be unique to this resort based on my previous exchanges.  Any comments from other Tugers?


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 4, 2010)

dag2 said:


> Caladezi,
> 
> Your right on about the internet charge as a hotel guest, but not for a timeshare trade.  This internet and utility charge seems to be unique to this resort based on my previous exchanges.  Any comments from other Tugers?



European exchanges charge for electricity too.


----------



## esk444 (Feb 4, 2010)

dag2 said:


> Caladezi,
> 
> Your right on about the internet charge as a hotel guest, but not for a timeshare trade.  This internet and utility charge seems to be unique to this resort based on my previous exchanges.  Any comments from other Tugers?



Lots of caribbean and island timeshare require energy surcharges and charge for internet.  I've seen them in Hawaii, Aruba, and St. Thomas.  I was just at Harborside at Atlantis and they charged $15 per day for the internet.

It does not, however, make it any less annoying and plenty of well-run timeshares do not charge extra for it.

Also very annoying: mandatory housekeeping gratuities and timeshare occupancy taxes.  But you can't blame Morritt's, as it is imposed by Cayman law.


----------



## tmbrit (Feb 4, 2010)

Never heard of mandatory housekeeping tips, we have owned for 13 yrs


----------



## nerodog (Feb 7, 2010)

*using computers in lobby at Morritt*

Yes, there is a small fee that you can pay when you check out,,., like$ 3 an hour or something like that.. its not much but go early in the AM or around dinner time because lots of people use them !!


----------

